# Yeast recomendation



## davewaz (Jul 17, 2011)

I've made all my Previous pees using slurries, I don't have one availible but want to start another batch. I'm going to the homebrew shop tomorow to get a yeast, any recommendations as to what yeast to buy?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 17, 2011)

Red Star Primeir Cuvee' and Lalvin EC-1118 are both good reliable yeasts capable of handling the job. Since yeast is fairly cheap, you may want to start your batch with two packets just to get things rolling right away.


----------



## davewaz (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for the advice will do....


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jul 17, 2011)

Can you use too much yeast? As most of you know, I'm a total newbie to this hobby, but when the recipe called for a pack of yeast for a gallon of wine, I assumed that one pack per one gallon was the norm. So when I got 5 gallon batches going, I have been adding 5 packs of yeast. Is this not correct? I've been going through some of the receipts lately and finding that a 5 or 6 gal batch here or there is calling for one or two packs. Again, what if you are adding more than that? Is it detrimental or is it just merely wasting yeast?


----------



## Arne (Jul 17, 2011)

One package should do up to 6 gal. More will not hurt, but usually not needed. Get you a starter going and they usually take off great. Arne.


----------



## davewaz (Jul 17, 2011)

I will be using the EC-118 as I know my local home brew shop carries it. I believe the reason he suggested using two is because the lemon juice is potent and can mess with fermentation. I plan on getting the fermentation going with just yeast, sugar and water. Once it is going I add and stir in a bottle of lemon juice once a day for three days in a row. This method has worked for me before with Pee's when I used a slurry hopefully it will do me right when I get started tomorow.


----------



## Putterrr (Jul 18, 2011)

I used one pack fo EC-1118 but I did make a starter with sugar and water to get things going. After adding all I had was a few small bubble for the first 24-36 hours but then it really took off. Perhaps 2 packs would have moved things along a bit faster

Putterrr


----------



## robie (Jul 18, 2011)

SpoiledRotten said:


> Can you use too much yeast? As most of you know, I'm a total newbie to this hobby, but when the recipe called for a pack of yeast for a gallon of wine, I assumed that one pack per one gallon was the norm. So when I got 5 gallon batches going, I have been adding 5 packs of yeast. Is this not correct? I've been going through some of the receipts lately and finding that a 5 or 6 gal batch here or there is calling for one or two packs. Again, what if you are adding more than that? Is it detrimental or is it just merely wasting yeast?



24-48 hours after your fermentation has started, you already have many, many times more yeast than you had when you started. Those little critters do a lot of replicating while they eat.

Using one packet for a gallon is not going to hurt anything, especially when it is a wine must that sometimes has trouble getting started, like maybe S.P. For this reason, some recipes call for more yeast up front.

If you use one packet for a single gallon, it is probably more than necessary, but it won't hurt anything.

If you don't use a whole packet, reseal the packet and store it in the frig.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks robie. I didn't know those little yeast were doing THAT in my wine! I'll start cutting back on the packets now. One or two max for the 5 gallon batches going forward.


----------



## robie (Jul 18, 2011)

SpoiledRotten said:


> Thanks robie. I didn't know those little yeast were doing THAT in my wine! I'll start cutting back on the packets now. One or two max for the 5 gallon batches going forward.



I hear it is sort of "a one-sided affair". 

I would just add what the recipe calls for. 

I always do a yeast starter, myself. It is a safe way to determine if the packet of yeast is viable, without having to wait 72 hours to find out.


----------

